# Fishing pliers



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

Split shot store in the handle. The pliers crimp them shut and wedge them open.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Made back in the early '60 I believe


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very cool


----------



## gaman (Dec 25, 2015)

Dadvocate said:


> Trying to find out for a friend if anyone might know about how old these might be.
> View attachment 95776
> View attachment 95778


https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-herms-split-shot-aluminum-294243218


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

I’m guessing mid to late fifties


----------



## dwyermw (Jun 12, 2021)

Lots of used ones on EBAY


----------

